# Majek boat stuck



## redfishluvme (May 11, 2010)

Fishing Pringle this weekend Majek boat was stuck in back entrance of Pringle. Thought they run shallow?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

redfishluvme said:


> Fishing Pringle this weekend Majek boat was stuck in back entrance of Pringle. *Thought they run shallow*?


They do. If operated correctly.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

A boat is only as good as its captain!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

redfishluvme said:


> Fishing Pringle this weekend Majek boat was stuck in back entrance of Pringle. Thought they run shallow?


Stir, stir, stir....

Wasted bandwith.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

going to go ahead and start popping to corn for this one lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

Was it a Redfish Line?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

TheRooster said:


> going to go ahead and start popping to corn for this one lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Seems like we are wasting alot of time on this forum reading nonsense, when we should be chasing some fish...


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Really guy? **** happens. No matter what boat you are running, you can always get stuck.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

I like this.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Deany45 said:


> Really guy? **** happens. No matter what boat you are running, you can always get stuck.


We both fell captive to the ploys of a troll, if we dont respond they will go away.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

this guy's probably never seen railbirds video of his majek running skinny, might change his tune after watching that lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> We both fell captive to the ploys of a troll, if we dont respond they will go away.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


I really don't think he was stirring the pot. I think it was a legitimate question, possibly from an inexperienced operator.
Y'all cut him some slack or give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wasn't there a nearly identical post not too long ago? Weak

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Wasn't there a nearly identical post not too long ago? Weak
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Yep. Did they move the markers around at Pringle or something?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm not going to whip it out and lay it on the table over that comment. Carry on!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I think the same person started one about a shoalwater cat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 21shallow (Jun 27, 2013)

*Stuck*

I don't own a majek, run a shallow sport but if a rfl was stuck there was no water there.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

That sand bar is a *****, kissed bottom there in a Baby Cat and a Maverick HPX-T a couple of times. The heron's toenails were out of the water and it was sitting on the bar.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Ratred20 (Apr 11, 2007)

Back entrance! No poles, just shallow and big trouble on a low tide for most shallow runners.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

doah


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ratred20 said:


> Back entrance! No poles, just shallow and big trouble on a low tide for most shallow runners.


It is good fishing in the back way cut if the cabin cruisers would quit running through it long enough.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

It was in an extreme he is a buddy of mine not familiar with the area. Ran in the wrong spot. He was stuck pretty good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Seems like we are wasting alot of time on this forum reading nonsense, when we should geek stick shasing some fish...


Its too windy,I work too much, Oh Lady wont let me,my lews reel is waiting for parts,My mercury wont stay running,my green stick is broke.
Any boat can get stick.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

letsgofishbro said:


> It was in an extreme he is a buddy of mine not familiar with the area. Ran in the wrong spot. He was stuck pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May as well have tried running in there in a shrimp boat! Haha

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

If you look ahead and it's just oil-slick with kildees walking, it *MIGHT* be a bit dicey.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

pmgoffjr said:


> If you look ahead and it's just oil-slick with kildees walking, it *MIGHT* be a bit dicey.


That's not oil, it's pelican ****!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

letsgofishbro said:


> It was in an extreme he is a buddy of mine not familiar with the area. Ran in the wrong spot. He was stuck pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sucks to be your friend lol


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

letsgofishbro said:


> It was in an extreme he is a buddy of mine not familiar with the area. Ran in the wrong spot. He was stuck pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


seems to me you and your friends have something in common, getting stuck HAHA

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

My Majek got stuck in about 10" of water one time. Buddy had to pull me off. Stupid Majeks. They're all the same!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I saw a boat one time that was stuck in about 36" of sand...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I saw a boat one time that was stuck in about 36" of sand...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


:cop:ding ding ding... quote of the year right here:cop:


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

TheRooster said:


> seems to me you and your friends have something in common, getting stuck HAHA
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Wait till that day when that metal thing you call a boat gets stuck because you think it runs skinnier then it really does and well see who's laughing then. If it's over the ankle it's not shallow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

letsgofishbro said:


> Wait till that day when that metal thing you call a boat gets stuck because you think it runs skinnier then it really does and well see who's laughing then. If it's over the ankle it's not shallow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


big talk coming from the guy who got stuck in the intercoastal, sounds like your boat runs just as skinny as a tugboat lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

TheRooster said:


> big talk coming from the guy who got stuck in the intercoastal, sounds like your boat runs just as skinny as a tugboat lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


:rotfl: greenie!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

TheRooster said:


> big talk coming from the guy who got stuck in the intercoastal, sounds like your boat runs just as skinny as a tugboat lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


How do u get stuck in the channel?????? lol!!!


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

funny stuff


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

TheRooster said:


> big talk coming from the guy who got stuck in the intercoastal, sounds like your boat runs just as skinny as a tugboat lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Staying out of this one lol I got stuck in a inch of water one time in greens 2 1/2 hour push


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

TheRooster said:


> big talk coming from the guy who got stuck in the intercoastal, sounds like your boat runs just as skinny as a tugboat lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Winds blowing. 30+ and hugging a shoreline and running up on a barge push that's how. Ain't no thing at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

railbird said:


> I'm not going to whip it out and lay it on the table over that comment. Carry on!


Awww....Come On...Everyone would get a good laugh out of that one for sure! :rotfl:


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

The rooster does have a point john.. Please tell your ICW grounding story


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Cold as all get up winds howling hugging shoreline on port side headed east way down past caranchaua. Was a barge pubs about an inch deep when I hit it wasn't time to do anything was stuck like chuck. Not a single boat or barge came past 4 hours later my buddies came and got me. Don't hug shoreline on icw unless JP is all the way up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Well john in your defense a inch of water is a inch of water wether in the icw or back marsh. Just sounds worst when you say icw


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

gunsmoke11 said:


> Staying out of this one lol I got stuck in a inch of water one time in greens 2 1/2 hour push


Greens bayou in west matty?


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Been stuck in the same spot I bet back entrance into Contee. Oh yeah there was plenty of water when I left the boat but two hours later this is what I found upon my return on a Sunday afternoon at 4:30 PM. Long story short...Thanks to Captain Schuler's phone...mine was DEAD I was able to call in the wrecker! $400.00 smak-a-roos. *&%$ happens is RIGHT!
Bell Cat's slightly stuck.

You can see the Contee entrance in this view. Man the fly fishing was off the wall but...


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Golden said:


> Been stuck in the same spot I bet back entrance into Contee. Oh yeah there was plenty of water when I left the boat but two hours later this is what I found upon my return on a Sunday afternoon at 4:30 PM. Long story short...Thanks to Captain Schuler's phone...mine was DEAD I was able to call in the wrecker! $400.00 smak-a-roos. *&%$ happens is RIGHT!
> Bell Cat's slightly stuck.
> 
> You can see the Contee entrance in this view. Man the fly fishing was off the wall but...


Off topic but I like you set up nice rig


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea you got beaten by the tide lol.

Man I hate wading in there it's so boggy in places.

TH


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I saw a boat one time that was stuck in about 36" of sand...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Was it a desperado??.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Until yall are running puddle to puddle like ol' Railbird, you're not really running skinny lol.


----------



## Ratred20 (Apr 11, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It is good fishing in the back way cut if the cabin cruisers would quit running through it long enough.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Lmao


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Redfish Chevy said:


> Was it a desperado??.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



















http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 1305329
> 
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Lol now thats funny


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

gunsmoke11 said:


> Well john in your defense a inch of water is a inch of water wether in the icw or back marsh. Just sounds worst when you say icw


ya but he always says he can run that skinny, excuses lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

4" sand can run 2" mud for a decent while idk any boat besides an airyacht that will run much shallower then that hard sand for a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

TheRooster said:


> ya but he always says he can run that skinny, excuses lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


U fishin with the posting or what? Lol


----------

